

Shake your iPhone, find a restaurant on Urbanspoon - gurgeous
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/140912.asp

======
gurgeous
Disclaimer : I help run Urbanspoon and I wrote the app. It'll be available for
free when Apple launches the App Store.

~~~
yan
How long did it take you guys to develop the app? What are your overall
thoughts on iPhone development?

~~~
gurgeous
iPhone development is fun and easy, once you get past the horrors of Objective
C. They have a really nice SDK.

~~~
yan
I really enjoy ObjC, but maybe that's just me. Anyway, thanks for the ~good
news.

------
bfioca
Urbanspoon rocks, and this is a great idea. I've wanted something like this
for years. :)

------
nirmal
I just think about how much different my experience of playing Craps in grade
school days could have been. :)

------
immad
Nice marketing trick. Could do the same thing to make a iphone dice and other
amusing things.

------
LPTS
Here is another restaurant idea. You could also use the iPhone as a menu, and
flip through the entrees and specials like photos. You flip the photo (like in
coverflow) and see information like what local farms the ingredients come
from, watch a clip of them cooking or growing a special part of it, read or
leave comments about it, get information on wines (including links to reviews
from Wine magazines)

If it's 199 an iPod Touch soon, and you have a restaurant with 50 seats, it's
10,000 + 50 times the cost of the software to replace your menus with
interactive ones. These are better to use (pictures, information, easy to
update) and won't have to be reprinted or professionally designed like high
end menus. At 25 dollars a software, one 50 seat restaurant is 1,250. One
chain with 1000 seats is 25,000. (More if we sell tethers, subtle speaker
solutions so the vids can have audio that doesn't disrupt restaurant ambiance,
and installation so the touchs don't get stolen).

Imagine how much better that would be for talented chefs. To be able to
present more information, better, about their craft on their menus, with the
ease of using iLife, and better manage the flow of the front end of the
restaurant. I bet they would sell more high end food and wine if they had nice
videos of the most expensive food being crafted. They could show off their
best or freshest ingredients. It could be managed through a mobileMe like
webapp integrated with iLife. It would be a much better experience for the
restuarant employees and the customers, and would deepen peoples appreciation
for the quality of their food, which would probably get them to spend more on
it.

Hey, anyone want to build this with me? It sounds sweet to me.

